# Mini Fatties



## div (Sep 17, 2008)

Two mini fatties
2   1lb packages jimmy dean sausage
shredded cheddar
Mozz
American cheese
Pepperoni
seasoned potatos
Onion Rings
Chubbys steak seasoning
Minced garlic


----------



## mrflames (Sep 17, 2008)

looks good until you add the Onion Rings


----------



## daboys (Sep 17, 2008)

They look good Div.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 18, 2008)

Div,
Those fatties look so good, I am starving now..you just pushed me over the edge..lol!  well cabana boy thought the onion rings was ingenious!! I have to agree....damn I am gonna be off the fattie wagon by this weekend...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Q view Div. Always nice to see the mind working on something different.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 18, 2008)

Some real good looking fattys you gt there Div.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 18, 2008)

well all i can say is. made me hungry. and i just ate a jar of my homeade salsa. good smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks good I like the combo


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks yummy!


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 18, 2008)

It's kind of funny that you call your Fattys mini. The 1 pounders are the only size I've ever made. Have you ever made a Maxi Fatty? Here are two mini Fattys on the Mini Smoker.



They look HUGE in comparison to yours, but I think they are the same size.

Yours look delicious. Gonna have to try that.


----------



## grothe (Sep 18, 2008)

They lok great Div.....Nice pics too!!


----------



## div (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah when I first read on how to make them everyone was saying 2lbs of meat...so I figured 1 lb would me a mini me


----------



## krusher (Sep 18, 2008)

those look real good.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 18, 2008)

They look great Div! I like your ingredient combo too.


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 18, 2008)

like the filling - and yeah, to me a mini fatty would start with 4-6 ounces of sausage meat. Planning on doing this at the weekend. Was wondering what to put inside. Also like the fact that you didn't use bacon. That answers one of my recent forum questions anyway :-)
Never thought of potatos. And sliced oinion would work too. Boiled egg as well ? hmm, maybe that's  a step too far.
You got me thinking along the right lines now - thanks :-)

Potatoes, peppers, oinions and some low fat cheese. Mixed and roughly chopped and seasoned sounds like it'd work :-)
(darn keep drooling on my keyboard lol)


----------



## davenh (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice fatties Div 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 18, 2008)

This picture is awesome!  It has flavor appeal and I might say, some sex appeal---hope I didn't cross the line there fellow brethren---LOL


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 20, 2008)

Lmao - you've been staring into the smoke too long - I have no idea what you think they look like - all i can say is you got some funny looking women round there ;-)

(ah, yes, I see what you mean now - oh god looks like I've been staring into the smoke too much as well)


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 20, 2008)

If that your preferance, go for it.  Just let it cool first, it would be kinda hard to explain in the e.r.


----------

